# SuperValu ~ Powering Rewards (Points needed up from 400 to 500)



## PaddyBloggit (12 Jun 2016)

As it says in the title, SuperValu have upped the requirement for a Powering Rewards discount from 400 points to 500 points.

I noticed this in their latest mailing, which is all about "New Real Rewards"!

The €10 discount was a nice bonus to receive after every €400 worth of shopping. Pushing it out to €500 worth of shopping is a mean stab at the loyal customer.


----------



## mathepac (12 Jun 2016)

I used a couple of their "money off" vouchers with Tesco and I was dropped off their mailing list like a hot snot. As the biggest retail group in the country (Musgraves) the value of their special offers is certainly diminishing, making them a less attractive proposition for me. It's Tescos in my case because I have the phone / broadband with them, very cost-effectively I might add.


----------



## Sophrosyne (13 Jun 2016)

SuperValu convert my points into vouchers, which I can use provided I spend a considerable amount more than I normally spend in one go.

In effect these vouchers are useless to me.


----------



## mathepac (14 Jun 2016)

I happened to be passing Supervalu today and saved a bit of diesel by doing a shop. I got my Electric Ireland voucher which states "5% Points  400" as normal.

I tried to apply the €10 discount to my ESB Electric Ireland bill via their electricirelandrewards.ie site but it's so broken! Like totally! I rang ESB and they confirmed the state of brokenness, like totally dude, and tried to apply my voucher for me. As I'd used my last one in May, they cannot apply another until July. Ts&Cs say one voucher per 60-day billing cycle. Ah well €10 in the ESB bank, if I remember it!  And I won €8 in the Lotto so a free play tonight and if I don't win another free play tomorrow.

Maybe Inda is right, we never had it so good!


----------



## pudds (14 Jun 2016)

I got this reply from Electric Ireland



> The Rewards points required for the â‚¬10 Electric Ireland credit are 500 in total (it was 400 for some stores, 500 for other stores â€“ now it is 500 for all stores) and this is made up of a point per â‚¬1 at SuperValu and a point per â‚¬2 paid towards Electric Ireland bills. SuperValu may be able to provide further clarification also.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Leo (15 Jun 2016)

Sophrosyne said:


> SuperValu convert my points into vouchers, which I can use provided I spend a considerable amount more than I normally spend in one go.
> 
> In effect these vouchers are useless to me.



If you use the regular check outs, ask them to apply the points to discount your shopping there and then. No point letting them convert the points into a voucher of no use to you.


----------



## MrEarl (16 Jun 2016)

Hi, 

A couple of years go, I opened a SuperValue rewards account and got a few points... then tried ot use the keyring in another SuperValue, only to be told that you can't have one for all stores, it's one per store and points cannot be combined etc.   Is this still the case (if so, I won't be going back anytime soon) ?

Thanks.


----------



## PaddyBloggit (16 Jun 2016)

No ... points I earn in another store are added on when you return to the original shop where you got your fob.

You won't see points on till receipts until you go back to original shop ... but they do count.


----------



## MrEarl (18 Jun 2016)

PaddyBloggit said:


> ....You won't see points on till receipts until you go back to original shop ... but they do count.



Thanks for that, although still not great.


----------



## joanmul (13 Feb 2017)

Leo said:


> If you use the regular check outs, ask them to apply the points to discount your shopping there and then. No point letting them convert the points into a voucher of no use to you.


Hi Leo - how do you get them to apply the points? Do you have to show anything? I find their vouchers useless - I don't have an open fire but I get a voucher for Zip firefighters!


----------



## Sophrosyne (14 Feb 2017)

Leo said:


> If you use the regular check outs, ask them to apply the points to discount your shopping there and then. No point letting them convert the points into a voucher of no use to you.



A checkout operator told me two weeks ago that SuperValu no longer apply points against shopping bills at the checkout.


----------



## Leo (14 Feb 2017)

joanmul said:


> Hi Leo - how do you get them to apply the points? Do you have to show anything? I find their vouchers useless - I don't have an open fire but I get a voucher for Zip firefighters!



Seems they no longer accept that practice according to , I haven't tried myself in a long time. Under the new(ish) rewards scheme they will convert the points into vouchers with no minimum spend a few times during the year and mail these out to you.


----------



## Laramie (14 Feb 2017)

I regularly get a page of €5 off vouchers from Supervalu to be used against each €25 spend. My wife has a different account number and she also gets these.
If I spend anything these days in Dunnes Stores I get €8 off my next €40 spend. These are useful but after a while you don't need them any more because you can only purchase a certain amount.
All vouchers can be used in Tesco. Great when Tesco have their different special offers to the others.


----------



## MrEarl (14 Feb 2017)

Laramie said:


> .....All vouchers can be used in Tesco. Great when Tesco have their different special offers to the others.



Why do I get the feeling I'm the last person to find out about this ? :redface:

... is it simply a case of bring any Dunnes or SuperValue voucher and hand it in at the til to get the same discount (i.e. €8 off €40 etc), no explanation and no fuss ?

Almost sounds too good to be true, if you can get your timing right


----------



## odyssey06 (14 Feb 2017)

http://www.tesco.ie/CompetitorCoupons/


----------



## joanmul (14 Feb 2017)

If you look at Mathepac's comment Musgraves penalise you for doing that. I think Tesco or Dunnes have better value vouchers. I don't want money off for fizzy drinks or nappies!!


----------



## ajapale (9 Apr 2017)

How do Musgraves know that you redeemed their coupon in Tescos? I reckon if you don't use the coupon the first few times they drop you off the list.


----------



## MrEarl (10 Apr 2017)

ajapale said:


> How do Musgraves know that you redeemed their coupon in Tescos? ....



Do you not think that Tesco return the vouchers to Musgraves ? ... be it to get some form of payment from them, or just to rub Musgraves noses in it by showing how many of the Musgrave customers were shopping in Tesco ? 

As a brief aside, I recently installed the new SuperValue app on my phone and within a couple of days it made this really annoying sound as a promotion was flashed up... I think thats the fastest I've ever removed an app from my phone to date and would go so far as to suggest that it's given me another reason to question going anywhere near SuperValue tbh.


----------



## Leo (10 Apr 2017)

You can turn off the push notifications, but yeah, they were about as annoying as the Ryanair arrival noise.


----------



## MrEarl (10 Apr 2017)

Leo said:


> You can turn off the push notifications, but yeah, they were about as annoying as the Ryanair arrival noise.



Good comparison 

... truth be told, if a company thought so little of me as to put that notification on by default when I first downloaded it, then I don't think much of them and would gladly take my custom elsewhere.

Speaking of Ryanair, they also successfully drove my business away on many an occasion with such disrespect for my custom.


----------

